# Kidderminster Show Pics....



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Anyone has photos they don't want on this thread, Please PM Wohic so she got something to do : victory:

Some shots of the show..

















Best stand there :whistling2:

















Peter Rices Stand, Some wicked Boas here.

















Scott W's table..









Welsh Reptile Breeders
























:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Why did Scott W have a goaly at his table????


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Peter Rices Stand, Some wicked Boas here.


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Looked like a great show wish i was closer would have love to come


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

No pics of me?! How could you not! :lol2:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

any of huge queue :lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks empty at the begining :gasp:


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

It was quite busy....lots pf people there anyway


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

It was just before the big rush of people....

Joel.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Some good Photos there fella....


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks Sime, Didn't wanna put them up because Eve was in a few... And I didnt know if you minded or not?


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


>


Thats what i like to see, Wohic on here knees :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

tigger79 said:


> Thats what i like to see, Wohic on here knees :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:



Says the person who cant get it up :whistling2:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

LauraandLee said:


> any of huge queue :lol2:


here u go :lol2:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks made my day :lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

That is a massive que!


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

excession said:


> That is a massive que!


Lucky we were sellers :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Scott W (May 19, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> Why did Scott W have a goaly at his table????


 
:lol2: You know what I never noticed that goal post behind the table, and just in case anyone comes looking for me, that is *NOT* me in the photo


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

does anybody know the name of the seller that was selling the fwc. I didnt get who was selling. Its just out of interest really.
The table was located down the middle of the room, so if you walked in the entrance you pretty much went to the middle of the room then walking down to the opposite end of the room it was a table on your left about half way down.
Does that make sense or am i talking gobbldy **** lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Hana said:


> does anybody know the name of the seller that was selling the fwc. I didnt get who was selling. Its just out of interest really.
> The table was located down the middle of the room, so if you walked in the entrance you pretty much went to the middle of the room then walking down to the opposite end of the room it was a table on your left about half way down.
> Does that make sense or am i talking gobbldy **** lol


Moshpitviper had a FWC...
Or there was one by some burms I remember? The sellers had light blue shirts on.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

charlottej1983 said:


> here u go :lol2:


Ooooh me marcgroovyge and sarah-jayne are in this one right at the back see marc is the really tall bloke lol


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> Ooooh me marcgroovyge and sarah-jayne are in this one right at the back see marc is the really tall bloke lol


Me and Amy are in this one too! 
But can only see my spiky hair lol, we were 2 in front of the bold guy with the Brown t-shirt on (im sure he is on here as herd him mention the site) in the middle of the shot. I was wearing a bright green tank top :whistling2:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I was round there in that que then i think, i rememeber a little kid in green running around in the grass pacth area.


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Hana said:


> does anybody know the name of the seller that was selling the fwc. I didnt get who was selling. Its just out of interest really.
> The table was located down the middle of the room, so if you walked in the entrance you pretty much went to the middle of the room then walking down to the opposite end of the room it was a table on your left about half way down.
> Does that make sense or am i talking gobbldy **** lol


We had a 5ft pair for sale for £225... nobody bought them... what is the world coming too?!?!? they will be for sale at the maidstone show.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

i cant beleive no one snapped them up. I didnt see them. I picked up a hatchling. no idea how old though. lol.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Moshpitviper had a FWC...
> Or there was one by some burms I remember? The sellers had light blue shirts on.


i think the guy i bought him off was wearing a white top. I think it was the guy that is peering round fin the picture posted by kato. Hes behind the guy in the foreground lol


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hana said:


> i cant beleive no one snapped them up. I didnt see them. I picked up a hatchling. no idea how old though. lol.


danielb on this site if its the same chap that was selling the DH burms : victory:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Hana said:


> i think the guy i bought him off was wearing a white top. I think it was the guy that is peering round fin the picture posted by kato. Hes behind the guy in the foreground lol


That would be Paul - Northwest reps on here I think.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Phil1988 said:


> That would be Paul - Northwest reps on here I think.





farnell182 said:


> danielb on this site if its the same chap that was selling the DH burms : victory:


 
Lol, thanks guys. I was too excited at the time to take notice haha. I was like a child in a sweet shop :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

messengermatt said:


> Ooooh me marcgroovyge and sarah-jayne are in this one right at the back see marc is the really tall bloke lol


 And I was stood just behind you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## marcgroovyge (Apr 3, 2008)

Rain said:


> And I was stood just behind you :Na_Na_Na_Na:


OMG! You heard all our convos! :blush:

That pic is really bad. it makes me look waaaaaay taller than I actually am.


----------

